# Hamilton Calibers Info



## aemilius (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi to all,

can you help me to find info about diameter of some hamilton pocket watch movements ?

Hamilton 922, 950, 956, 974 or,

can you tell me where i can find these infos.

thank you in advange

Emilio


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

:lookaround: Try typing Hamilton pocket watches into 'Google".

Rabbit


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Try this page: http://oldwatch.com/hamilton.html

Andreas


----------



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

922 size 18, 1 23/30 inches - 44.86 mm - 19 7/8 Lignes

950 size 16

956 size 16

974 size 16, 1 21/30 inches - 43.18 mm - 19 1/8 lignes

Jim.


----------



## aemilius (Apr 28, 2009)

thank you rabbit but i'm not be able to find info's in the net.

thank you Andreas but info about diameter i have not find in this link.

thank you Jim very much. can you suggest me where i can find these infos ? i'm searching particular hamilton movements by diameters and i will need infos about more others movements


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

aemilius said:


> thank you Andreas but info about diameter i have not find in this link.


Err... perhaps you need some glasses.

Lets take the cal 922:

On that page are those blue links. One of them (for 922) is:

"A Closeup view of a Hamilton 18 Size 922 Standard Pocket Watch movement"

There I can read "18 size".

Andreas


----------



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

Hope this helps

Jim


----------



## aemilius (Apr 28, 2009)

@Andreas: sorry, you are right, but i have thinked that the dimension was for watch not for movement (this because i have read two 922 one of 18 size and onother of 12 size).


----------



## aemilius (Apr 28, 2009)

@Jim, thank you. this help me. you are very kind.


----------

